# Babinka needs prayers please



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is having a breathing episode! Giving her one whole LASIK every two hours! Meanwhile I'm scared ! Please good vibes for all of us! It's gonna be a long night!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! I hope she will be ok soon! Praying now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janene - I'm so sorry. Praying the Babinka will react well to the Lasix. I know it works well for CHF but takes a little while.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Feel better soon Babinka! - love, Simba and Auntie D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Sending prayers!! :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending lots of love and prayers to you ! Please let us know how she's doing,she's and you are in our hearts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janene -- you must be so worried. Sending prayers for Babinka and looks of positive healing energy -- and lots and lots of hugs for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Janene ... I am saying prayers for Babinka right now. I will be checking in for updates.

Hugs and love to you and Babinka.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh no! Babinka, feel better soon! Sending lots of positive energy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. I pray that by now Babinka is doing much better.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw your post  . Please snuggle B for me and keep us posted on how she's doing. Hugs to you for being such a wonderfully Mommy!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no, prayers for Babinka. Hoping today is much better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little one. I hope she did better overnight! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Janene,

I hope the lasics make it easier for her to breathe. Changes in weather can be especially difficult for her. wishing the best.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Get better little one!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for little Babinka! Hoping she is better this morning!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending prayers and lot so love for Babinka. Hope she is better this morning.
Hugs and kisses from Daisy and Max.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your prayers! Tough tough night and now this morning! I'm ready to go nuts I'm scared tired but just mostly scared I don't want her to die this is my baby, I am her real mommy!!! I called work to tell them I'm i
Not in hope I don't get fired


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no  . I was hoping she would be doing better this a.m. So sorry you guys. Hope everything will be okay with your work.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Praying for both of you. Hugs from me and the boys.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Janene, I'm so sorry Babinka still isn't doing well. I will keep saying a prayer for her. I can't believe that on top of worrying about her, you now have to worry about being fired for calling in sick. People really do get sick sometimes. Your boss must be a horrible nasty person.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Babinka lots and lots of prayers coming your way. I hope you're okay little one.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Janene,

I had hoped it would be better by now. Sometimes it takes a while for lasics to clear enough of the fluid out to make a difference in breathing. Still thinking about her. Good luck.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh poor Babinka. I hope she's doing better soon, HUGS!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just waiting for her to calm down before we go to the vets! She is peeing a lot so this is a good thing! But why is this happening I don't see that she is going into heat! It's bad enough she has lost tons of weight and her coat is thin!!!! I hope she is going to bounce back! Meanwhile I can't think straight no sleep no time to think!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm giving her goat milk powder mixed with water and nutrical to help keep the calories in her! I keep telling her about ss and showing her the pkg! Told her the angel on the tree is watching her! The other two are scared and staying away :-(


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sorry Babinka is still not well this morning. I was hoping to read better news.

How far is the vet from you home? 

I'm sorry that you have to worry about getting fired from your job, Janene. You don't need the added stress and worry.

Hugs to both you and Babinka.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just saw this. . . praying w/out ceasing. . . also about your job.
Sending much needed prayers for strength for you on this day.
Come on baby girl, stay w/us. . . we all love you too.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

It brings tears to my eyes for you to have to go through this Janene, I am also praying that Babinka will be ok and that your boss understands and you still have a job.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The vet is 5 mins away from us we are going around 1130 to see him! She ate cheese so that's a good sign! But my nerves are shot! Come on Babinka be strong and fight!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I posted the Xmas pic of my three just in case! But I'm reading your posts to her! She knows ppl are routing for her! Be unsinkable Babinka like Molly brown!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Janine, my heart goes out to you! Come on Babinka we are all routing for you. Love your Christmas picture.


----------



## katmarshmodel (Dec 4, 2013)

Hope she feels better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You go girl get better soon. I know you can do it, hang in there.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my hugs and prayers! Please get better Babinka!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Babinka. :smcry:Tons of prayers headed to both of you. :grouphug: Hugs, Wanda and Lily


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Prayers for you both...I know how hard it can be when our fluffs aren't feeling well!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Janene, I just got home and had to find out how Babinka is! Praying you get a good report at the vet! And bless your heart girl! I know how hard this is on you!Hugs!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got back from the vets I need to syringe electrolytes into her and now start giving LASIK every four hours to see how she is doing! Dr d said when it comes to this it can be many things! He said nope not her time yet! But it could happen suddenly! Sigh! Here's Babinka with her stuff! And yes wearing a diaper we just got back!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like she will be OK, just a little set back. I am glad.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am glad the news is positive and manageable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey pretty girl. . . drink up! 
Mommy, do get some rest---you may need all that energy. I know how you feel. Our grand-dog lived w/us at the end (his mom was in Italy working on her doctoral dissertation). It is so up & down that it is exhausting, but one keeps going because one needs to. Sending more prayers.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you! I said to the dr that if she goes I hope in her sleep! He said when she does it will be fast! That day I will honestly die! That will be like god ripping a blood child away from me! These three are my real skin kids I don't see them as four legged! I owe so much to the vets! Lol for Xmas I'm gonna have to go through their clothes and toys and wrapp them up for Xmas gifts  I keep telling them Santa is coming look look! Babinka loves presents so it was great to see her eyes light up!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Janene I hope that day is far far away. I'm glad it's something you can manage, take it easy Babinka we are all worrying about you :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hang in there Janene...we're nearing that stage with Lexie too and it will be devastating to say the least. I don't think I've ever loved a pup like this one, so as difficult as it is, I'm just loving her up and doing my best to keep her comfortable. Hopefully Babinka will bounce back soon and you can stop worrying so much...get some rest when you can, hugs!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:I KNOW HOW YOU ARE FEELING, MY HEART IS BREAKING FOR ALL OF YOU, IT'S SO HARD, WE FEEL SO HELPLESS, EVERY DAY I CHECK MISS BOW, FEARING SHE HAS LEFT FOR THE BRIDGE, SHE'S A FIGHTER, SHE HAS LOST 5 POUNDS IN TWO YEARS, SO HARD TO WATCH THEM WASTE AWAY, 
I PRAYED FOR PRECIOUS BABINKA, SE'S JUST SO PRECIOUS, HOLD HER CLOSE, EVERY MOMENT IS PRECIOUS AS YOU KNOW, HUGS TO YOU


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Babinka's a little fighter, that's for sure. Continued prayers for your little girl and hope you both get a good nap in today.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

glad to hear she's ok


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy that she's home, she looks good too. I'm glad the dr. said it wasn't her time yet. You've had a hard day, I hope you can relax and everythings ok with work too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Whoa!! happy to hear she has rallied. So scary :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...Babinka will be in my prayers. I am happy to hear she is doing better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Janene...I am just seeing this, I am so sorry Babinka wasn't doing well and hopefully by now she is getting stronger and feeling much much better! Hugs and positive thoughts coming your way...xo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, how is Babinka doing


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checking up on Babinka. Hope she's much better by now.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, just reading this. I hope little Babinka feels better soon. Poor baby.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is she doing tonight?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking in and letting you know Babinka is still in my prayers. I hope you are both getting some well needed rest. Big virtual hug to you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I will pray for your sweet baby. Hope she is much better by now. Hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi sm family! Babinka is weak but stable! Ate some! Gonna give her LASIK at 9 let's hope we can space it out for 6 hours soon! No rest just can't! Just wanted to say thank you for being kind towards my babies! Lol I'm still in my clothes from last night! Went to the vets in my pjs lol! Here is binkies in better days!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks again for the strong support in sm! Means a lot!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awe. I am glad she ate and is stable. I would have done the same and probably would have forgotten my purse!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope your little girl is feeling better, I know the feeling when your pet needs to be rushed into emergency. Sending you positive thoughts and good vibes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you prayers and hugs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am late in replying, but Babinka is always in my heart...as are you, sweet Janine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a little note this evening to let you know that Babinka and you remain in my thoughts and prayers. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your baby.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

sending a lot more prayers!! :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a cold, sleet, snow morning here in Vienna---just had my coffee & wanted to pop in to see how the night went? Sending more prayers for your baby today. Hang in there both of you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Janene, how is B doing this a.m.?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just checking in to see how she's doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is babinka this morning?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in on you and Babinka ...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope all of you were able to sleep and get some rest last night.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I sure hope Babinka is doing much better today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi SM family! Babinka is stable!!! Not happy with me, cus I am syringing goat milk and nutrical..................... was another long night with me not sleeping and just watching! They are at my moms for babysitting today.............. I told my mom to give her 1 lasik at 9am and then don't worry but just watch her like a hawk! 

Just want to let you all know how much you mean to me! Its was a comfort to know that I had all of you dear ppl routing for Babinka! Thank you so much all!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad to hear the report. But I'm sorry you had another sleepless night. Continued prayers for wee Babinka and prayers for a restful and uneventful night for you both.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear that Babinka's doing better. Worst thing being a parent with a sick child. You stay up all night, just watching them. Usually they're doing okay but you're a basket case afterwards. :blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad Babinka is doing better today, one day at a time, hugs to you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so good to hear this Janene. I hope you can sleep tonite, you must be so tired.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad to hear your baby's doing better. I'm sure it was a long nite.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

i am so happy to hear that Babinka is doing much better.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone HUGS TO ALL!!! Now I must figure out how to help her poor broken coat and thin body :-(


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Still sending prayers for you both!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy she's feeling better. Poor little Babinka.:wub::wub: your such a good Mom.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hugs back! Glad she's doing better, will keep her in my prayers and keep checking back for updates.


----------

